# Air purifiers?



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Car rides are the bane of my existence. Has anyone tried air purifiers or ozone generators? I'm thinking something like:

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Purifier-MUBA-Desktop-Cleaner/dp/B06XJLNHGB

or:

https://www.amazon.com/NWK-Generator-Freshener-Eliminator-Sterilizer/dp/B06Y2CWX55/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1505237659&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=ozone+generator+car&psc=1


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

This is the only person on this forum that I know of who used an air purifier.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

So I'm actually thinking of purchasing an ozone generator to put in my car for an upcoming road trip. There's a really cheap one designed to be put on the air vent and circulate with the AC such as this:

https://www.amazon.com/Purifier-Freshener-Generator-Eliminator-Cigarette/dp/B01MRKMW3N/ref=pd_sbs_263_4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=J0RQYFC5Y2V12XMXETF0

I know that hunters use ozone generators to neutralize scent and odor, so I'm also looking at the astronomically priced Scentlok Enforcer which would be good as I can use it outside the car:

https://www.amazon.com/SLE-SLA-TECHNOLOGIES-SCENTLOK-SLE-002/dp/B01M025B37/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1505788195&sr=8-1&keywords=scentlok+enforcer

I plan to make the purchase this week and will update on results.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

I used to train to be an amateur power lifter and squatted 300lbs (136kg?) consistently but still had a strong odor, in fact my brother walked into the room once and asked if the dogs pooped. Sitting on leather couches just reflected the feces/trash smell right back at me, so it's not a gassy smell most of the time (others have noted it's like sewage). However, my diet was horrid during this time as I was eating nothing but protein shakes and junk food to try and bulk up. I'll keep trying with my healthier diet and see how things improve but that's not an overnight solution. I have a HEPA/carbon air filter running in my room and it's done wonders (has an odor detector and starts up whenever I fart for example), and I'm hoping that one of the portable air purifiers will work to relieve the suffering of those around me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

Maybe if you squat with 350 lbs? EDIT Just kidding. You didn´t try it with kettlebell swing? I´m having improvements with both of those exercises. Your smell is the same type as mine, not gassy but fecal, also kind of "intestinal".


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm starting to incorporate more of the recommended exercises in this forum. The major problem is when I have anxiety, my body just acts up. I start sweating and tensing. Hopefully exercising will help us all in the long run though.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I think it is important to actually make the correct excercise rather than just excercising.
What works for anxiety? I could get my mother's Valium but I don't know if it works good or may aggravate depression... what is the. Eat thing for anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

For me nothing beats anxiety like mountain bike and car rides alone with my music. Other activities help but meh, not that much. Videogames, movies, anime, etc. helped more before than now. Also i was an avid reader of all kind of books, now it´s been a couple of years since i read one, i recently bought a couple of good ones but i couldn´t pass the first pages.

EDIT, i don´t know man, Valium is strong as F"·$, and can be devastating if you hare suffering from depression or prone to, which wouldn´t be a surprise considering the smell problem.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Try some valerian, PokeFace. Should be able to buy it in a regular pharmacy/drugstore. Additionally see if you can get cognitive behaviorial therapy or practice mindfulness.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Update... so I got the Scentlok Enforcer. Don't. It definitely kills odor, but it'll kill your oxygen too lol. I thought the o3 output was safe enough to be used but I found it hard to breath.. for once I was happy to be back in my own room smelling my own odor. Back to kettlebell swings and anxiety I guess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

He, i checked the page of the product, it even kills bacteria! No thanks, we need bacteria, specially the good ones.

Let me clarify that this is how i do my squats, with the kettlebell far from my body so i can balance because of the butt pointing really to the back, the kettlebell swing i do the classic, no secrets.


----------

